# Anyone tried these inline CO2 atomizers?



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been looking at these things for a while now but I don't know if they're much better than my regular glass diffuser. I really want an inline to get more junk out of my tank, but I did a DIY inline that was really noisy and killed my flow rate. If anyone has experience with these, do they make a lot of noise? and do they do a good job of diffusing the co2?

here's the link to them on ebay:http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-CO2-ATOMIZER-SYSTEM-Diffuser-16-22mm-Hose-air-/270703433858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f072e9882

thanks,
Scouter


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Got one from GLA. Works GREAT. No noise, no flow reduction. Cut down my bubble rate a lot. The only thing I don't like is that you get zillions of tiny tiny bubbles all over your tank, which kind of cuts clarity.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I am using the UpAqua inline diffuser which is the same thing as your Ebay link. It works very well, no noise and very fine bubbles. I also Use a Koralia to disperse the mist all over the tank. The mist does disrupt the clarity. Since the CO2 is shut off an hour before lights out, I at least have one hour where the tank looks crystle clear.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

The GLA one is just a lil mor $$$ and nicer...i have the in tank one and it looks like smoke coming off it.Love it


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Go to www.fish-street.com and get it much cheaper. Samething as GLA dispite what they will tell you about their overpriced products and way overpriced shipping.

Here is a link direct to the page: 
http://www.fish-street.com/up__atomizer_system?category_id=56

I use these guys a lot. Shipping takes about 1.5 to 2 weeks. These guys will also stand behind what they sell!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Here's a source in the US. About the same price but, quicker shipping. This is where I bought mine, they are located in Brooklyn NY. They sent me the wrong item initially but, were very quick in sending me the correct one and sent me a mailing label to return the incorrect item. I would suspect that you'd get the correct item the first time though, they seem to be "on the ball".

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-tank-C...110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item483e1e2c3e


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. Although I'm not too thrilled about the loss of clarity, I think I'll get one- just to get better growth. 

Scouter


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah, it really works well! Worth it I think.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

vancat said:


> Got one from GLA. Works GREAT. No noise, no flow reduction. Cut down my bubble rate a lot. The only thing I don't like is that you get zillions of tiny tiny bubbles all over your tank, which kind of cuts clarity.


I use a Red Sea 500 reactor - 99% dissolved, no annoying bubbles


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

personally, i was trying to go with something that was not visible and silent.


----------



## rockhoe14er (Oct 28, 2010)

I further away you put this atomizer from the output the less bubble you get because the bubbles have more time to get dissolved in the water.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

wow, good tip! although I don't think I can move it back much further as I have an inline heater in there too.

Have you personally seen this to be the case?


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

i use mix max co2 reactor.. no bubbles 100% dissolving..


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

rockhoe14er said:


> I further away you put this atomizer from the output the less bubble you get because the bubbles have more time to get dissolved in the water.


My Atomizer is only about 2 inches of tubing away from output of my canister filter and then I have an inline heater and then a decent sized loop of tubing before the return to the aquarium and there is still a considerable mist dispersed throughout the entire aquarium.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ceiji said:


> i use mix max co2 reactor.. no bubbles 100% dissolving..


So Ceiji, where does one get a Mix Max CO2 Reactor?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Newt said:


> I use a Red Sea 500 reactor - 99% dissolved, no annoying bubbles


I personally have boycott Red Sea...they have an ok product till you have a problem with it...then they give you a hard time. Orlando from GLA will fix it as fast as he can. customer serves is vary impotent to me


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Duckweed Hunter said:


> I personally have boycott Red Sea...they have an ok product till you have a problem with it...then they give you a hard time. Orlando from GLA will fix it as fast as he can. customer serves is vary impotent to me


The Red Sea reactor can be finicky. You need to keep it clean. I'm able to fix it myself.
I wont do business with GLA again.


----------



## Ceiji (Aug 5, 2010)

Newt said:


> So Ceiji, where does one get a Mix Max CO2 Reactor?


i bought it from ebay, cant find the item now.. googled it and found the below place.. http://www.aquaspotworld.com/product/detail/937


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Ceiji

Is it an internal or external unit?
They dont give you much info at all.
Is it flimsy or rugged?


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Newt said:


> The Red Sea reactor can be finicky. You need to keep it clean. I'm able to fix it myself.
> I wont do business with GLA again.


The Red Sea one did not work from the get go (the Co2 came out everywhere but where it was supposed to) and when i called them they gave me nothing but lip and headache....when I got mine from GLA I broke it and they sent me a new one for free.So that tells me all i need to know about GLA


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Duckweed Hunter said:


> The Red Sea one did not work from the get go (the Co2 came out everywhere but where it was supposed to) and when i called them they gave me nothing but lip and headache....when I got mine from GLA I broke it and they sent me a new one for free.So that tells me all i need to know about GLA


Good for you.
When a vendor sends you crap KNO3 that stinks contains ammonia and low grade sulfate salts that burn your fish and they wont do anything about it you might change your mind.

Sounds like you didnt bleed the air from the RedSea before powering it up and turning on your CO2.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

Newt said:


> Good for you.
> When a vendor sends you crap KNO3 that stinks contains ammonia and low grade sulfate salts that burn your fish and they wont do anything about it you might change your mind.
> 
> Sounds like you didnt bleed the air from the RedSea before powering it up and turning on your CO2.


I did not have the one that looks like a power head was the plane Jane diffuser....so no Hi tek to go wrong just was junk
http://www.aquatichouse.com/plants_files/co2reactor.asp
its the one on the left was like $35 when i got it


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have the 500 (one on the right). It runs about $38.
Very efficient. You just need to keep it clean.


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

well it was there customer serves that terned me off not there product....use to like Red Sea till i called them


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Newt said:


> Thanks Ceiji
> 
> Is it an internal or external unit?
> They dont give you much info at all.
> Is it flimsy or rugged?


I used one of MixMax Reactors for awhile, 6 months maybe and it worked well. You hear water sloshing but, that's not unusual for an external reactor. Then one day I wanted to clean it and during removing the end cap with my hand, it simply cracked along the threads. Bottom line, it works well but not very durable.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

bosmahe1 said:


> I used one of MixMax Reactors for awhile, 6 months maybe and it worked well. You hear water sloshing but, that's not unusual for an external reactor. Then one day I wanted to clean it and during removing the end cap with my hand, it simply cracked along the threads. Bottom line, it works well but not very durable.


Thanks
It didnt look very durable.


----------



## mayor79 (Apr 5, 2008)

Do all inline atomizing reactors need a high pressure sytem? My diffuser (okay my airstone) broke last nite again, so now its time for something meant for CO2. I dont knwo what pressure I'm running at but I know its not 30psi like I've seen these inline reactors requiring.

-Mike


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

mayor79 said:


> Do all inline atomizing reactors need a high pressure sytem? My diffuser (okay my airstone) broke last nite again, so now its time for something meant for CO2. I dont knwo what pressure I'm running at but I know its not 30psi like I've seen these inline reactors requiring.
> 
> -Mike


I'm running an UpAqua diffuser at 22 psi. I could probably run it at less but, I haven't tried it. When I had a Boyu inline diffuser, I ran that at 15 psi. The Boyu's aren't bad, the bubbles are abit larger than the UpAqua though. The bubble size from a Boyu is like what comes from the glass in-tank diffusers. Below is a link to when I used to use the Boyu:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4379697140


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

How much water flow can you run through one of these and still get the disired effect?


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

Intense Inline Diffuser on my 3ft tank:










Click this to view the video


----------

